# 04 GTO hesitation issues



## Dieagonien (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok here is the problem. The car has been having a hesitation issue's randomly. Driving down the highway then it will spit, sputter, backfire and choke out and then go back to normal same with in town driving. Mind you it has not thrown a single code. I thought it was a ignition issue so I changed all 8 coil packs, plugs and plug wires. Kept happening so I changed the the upstream O2 sensors thinking it was one of them messing up. Still choking and all of that. Help anyone experience this issue :confused


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

Possibly fuel delivery issue? Dirty filter, something with the the lines 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using AutoGuide.Com Free


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

any MODs or tunes done?


----------



## Dieagonien (Nov 18, 2011)

The only mod is cat back x pipe exhaust. I had the fuel system cleaned not sure about the filter. Would the fuel filter cause surging in power plus backfire then choke out?


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

if the filter is getting clogged it will. it could be caused from the cleaner breaking loose sediment at the bottom of the tank.. that would be my guess


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Try cleaning your MAF. Its cheap and quick to eliminate.

Maybe a cat is clogged?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The only "filter" on these cars is in the tank. A scan may show some codes or at least some data to go off of


----------

